# Mixing Eco Complete with Flourite Black Sand



## ricktfoster (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm considering putting Eco Complete on top of my already established Flourite Black Sand. Mainly to remove dust issues from the Flourite. Has anyone out there done this before? Will it get mixed up over time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricktfoster (Feb 28, 2017)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Unless there is a big difference in the grain size of the two substrate materials they will soon mix together. When there is a big difference, the smaller grains will settle at the bottom, sometimes leaving a well defined boundary between them. I experienced that with mineralized top soil under Flourite black sand. I think Eco Complete and Flourite black sand have very similar grain sizes.


----------

